# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Di sản Morocco - AIT Benhaddou

## nguyetnt

- Là một thành phố của Maroc (Morocco ), AIT-Benhaddou được xây dựng hoàn toàn bằng gạch và đất bùn theo lối truyền thống.

Nơi đây thuộc phía đông nam Maroc, dưới chân núi High Atlas dọc theo tuyến đường cũ của Sahara và cố đô Marrakech . Nơi dây đã chinh phục được UNESSCO để ghi tên mình trong danh sách di sản thế giới vào năm 1987.


Thành phố AIT-Benhaddou dưới chân núi High Atlas… 

Có con sông Ouarzazate hiền hòa chảy qua...
Phần lớn người dân Maroc là người Bedouin – một dạng người du mục gốc Ả Rập. Nền văn hóa đặc sắc của Maroc cũng được góp một phần to lớn bởi tộc người này.

Ví như những công trình kiến trúc mang nét đặc trưng của họ - tiêu biểu là những ngôi nhà Kasbah được xây bằng đất, đồng thời chính là nơi đây với lối kiến trúc độc đáo đó…


Cách làm nhà truyền thống độc đáo của người Bedouin… 




Dù chỉ được làm bằng đất bùn và gạch nhưng những ngôi nhà ở đây khá chắc chắn và vững chãi…. 

Được ngăn cách với khu vực mới bằng 1 con sông…
Để đi đến AIT-Benhaddou ta mất khoảng 4 tiếng đi xe từ cố đô Marrakech, đường khá tốt và phong cảnh hai bên đường cũng rất đáng để bạn quan tâm...




Những con đường dọc quanh khu AIT Benhaddou...
Bạn có thể cưỡi lừa, lạc đà hoặc lội qua con sông Ouarzazate (mùa nước cạn) để vào khu vực độc đáo này...


Cưỡi lạc đà…


Cưỡi lừa…


Hoặc đi bộ đều được…
Hiện người dân khu vực AIT-Benhaddou đã di chuyển đến khu vực hiện đại gần đó. Tuy nhiên, vẫn có nhiều người dân tiếp tục gắn bó với thành phố này.


Thành phố ừng hồng trong cái nắng chiều...

----------


## nguyetnt

Từ những năm 1960 nơi đây được các nhà làm phim Hollywood để ý đến và hàng loạt các tác phầm nổi tiếng đã được quay tại đây như: Jesus of Nazareth (1977); The Jewel of the Nile (1985)… đặc biệt với 3 bộ phim lớn là : The Mummy (1999); Gladiator (2000) và Alexander (2004) đã thực sự góp phần cho ngành du lịch nơi đây !

----------


## nguyetnt

èo k bít ở đây họ xây nhà kiểu j

----------


## h20love

nhìn như kiểu   sa mạc nhỉ

----------

